# First democratically elected president in the arab world collapsed...



## notimp (Jun 22, 2019)

... and died in an egypt court room five days ago, during his imprisonment. His (edit: almost) final words were - that he is still the legitimate leader of egypt, who came into power after the Arab Spring revolutions.

The current military leader of egypt, Abd al-Fattah as-Sisi - who has recently become egypts 'president for life', and who was trained in the american staffed school of the americas, declined to comment.

Find the irony there - I dare you.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-mursi-dies-after-court-hearing-idUSKCN1TI21T

Of course everything is fine because the dead president was part of the muslim brotherhood party, which of course also is outlawed in egypt by now.

Sparse comments out of Washington, Berlin, Paris, London, or from anywhere else in the world, really.


----------



## IncredulousP (Jun 22, 2019)

Sad.


----------



## notimp (Jun 22, 2019)

Me: Indifferent.

But then I'm just someone that thinks, that most stories societies tell themselves to coat collective behavior arent worth the ink they are written with.

(Lets see. Financial Crisis was caused by legal behavior, Greece people are just lazy freeriders, quick invent the term economic migrant, millenials who basiscally already are a lost generation in the west and should now be "reschooled" to want "virtual services" - because they havent enough to buy anything else, should now suffer from illguided climate change action, Assange being trialed as the first publisher in US history, and democracy being something nobody really believes in. Next step automation, where McKinsey predicts only 20% job losses across the board in 10 years time (very positive outcome), amazon filing patents to use their delivery drones as surveillance cameras - and Facebook becomes the new world currency.)

If push comes to shove - this is the result. Always. Sad.

And now - new: Listen to your presidential candidates sell you a cure for cancer in exchange for your vote. Both of them.

To be fair, Mursi was dismantling separation of power in his country - but then the US sockpuppet that followed after him did that as well - only properly.

Oh, could I interest you in some facebook coin? A war with Iran, the US - even likely - will start in a few years?

Look at this. Marvel in it.

What happened to the american dream? It came true. (Child cages inclusive - but you need them to keep the migrants at bay. Apparently.)


----------



## notimp (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh one more thing. The figures we all read, that globalization at least served to eradicate poverty in less developed countries - may be a rounding error.

https://derstandard.at/200010500807...utsreduktion-nur-ein-statistischer-Messfehler (German)

But then poverty itself may be seen as a rounding error.

https://www.vox.com/2015/8/10/9124145/effective-altruism-global-ai

Fun with statistics.


----------



## bodefuceta (Jun 22, 2019)

The title is radically incorrect. Only a very severe retard would believe something like this, unless it was written in 4000 BC or something


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jun 22, 2019)

Who could possibly be disappointed that a leader of the extremist Muslim Brotherhood has died in his late 60s? There are literally thousands of things that happen every hour around the globe that are actually tragic. This is not one of them.

"Financial Crisis was caused by legal behavior"
Which had previously been illegal behavior. Wait. What? Yep! Republicans like to call it "cutting red tape." What it really is is taking what had been illegal (for good reason) and making it illegal so corporate criminals can continue to rob you blind. Be very afraid when some clown starts talking about red tape or deregulation. He's trying to legitimize his criminal empire.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bodefuceta said:


> The title is radically incorrect. Only a very severe retard would believe something like this, unless it was written in 4000 BC or something


Only a "retard" wouldn't realize the significance and origin of the word "democratically" and realize the title is absolutely correct. 

It should also be noted that only "retards" are still using the term "retards" in 2019.

Or 4000 BC for that matter.


----------



## notimp (Jun 22, 2019)

1MiinMofo said:


> Who could possibly be disappointed that a leader of the extremist Muslim Brotherhood has died in his late 60s? There are literally thousands of things that happen every hour around the globe that are actually tragic. This is not one of them.


Because this one was burried as a news item.

Again - I'm not sad, I'm indifferent towards his death (sad so say so).

But its worth mentioning, that this happened.

You can drench it in the usual 'he was a terrorist" (defined after the fact), anti islam xenophobia now if you must. He might not have been a shining beacon of democracy (in fact he was a party soldier, and sockputppet in his own rights) but he was the first democratically elected president of a country in that region.

In fact - he was the result of the project we all got to know as the arab spring. A huge democratization effort.

And the US was instrumental in kicking him out of office, leaving him imprisoned, and now dying in court, while bringing the country under a dictatory leadership again. Not directly of course. Its all just a sad coincidence.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bodefuceta said:


> The title is radically incorrect. Only a very severe retard would believe something like this, unless it was written in 4000 BC or something


You are wrong:



> Morsi–seen above in Cairo in that all-important year–became the first democratically elected President in Arab history.



src: Time Magazine: https://time.com/5610724/mohamed-morsi-obituary-remembrance/


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 22, 2019)

notimp said:


> ... and died in an egypt court room five days ago, during his imprisonment. His (edit: almost) final words were - that he is still the legitimate leader of egypt, who came into power after the Arab Spring revolutions.
> 
> The current military leader of egypt, Abd al-Fattah as-Sisi - who has recently become egypts 'president for life', and who was trained in the american staffed school of the americas, declined to comment.
> 
> ...



Arabs have a completely different culture and world view. Democracy does not work for them because of cultural reasons, they don't respect democracy. "Americans do not understand the Arab mind" - Saddam Hussein. Americans preach tolerance yet they want everyone to conform to their mentality and world view. All races are different and have different ways of doing things. Ignoring this fact and pretending we are all the same is completely asinine.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2019)

First? Does Tunisia not count? They did most of their stuff in 2011 and Egypt did not heat up for another year or so.


----------



## notimp (Jun 22, 2019)

I guess I could also go with the Times obituary line:



> *shrug* [he was just] a victim of Brotherhood insularity, mounting public distrust and an Egyptian security apparatus accustomed to being in charge.



Oh, I guess, you cant have democracy. Your security state is just "too accustomed to being in charge".

Save me the laughter.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Maluma said:


> Arabs have a completely different culture and world view.



Gigi Ibrahim (egypt arab spring revolutionary) at the Daily Show - when America still advertised the outcome of the arab spring:

http://www.cc.com/video-clips/e279jz/the-daily-show-with-jon-stewart-gigi-ibrahim

second video (a few years later):
http://www.cc.com/video-clips/81mhr...usive---gigi-ibrahim-extended-interview-pt--2


Your own media advertised them to you as very similar to your own culture. Just so that you would care. Already forgotten?

Democracy is only good enough - if it works in the interests of the west. As soon as it turned into a different trajectory, it took 13 months until that guy was in prison, got multiple life sentences, and was denied medical aid. Now he died in court.

Want to open up some Chelsey Manning stories next?


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 22, 2019)

notimp said:


> I guess I could also go with the Times obituary line:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your post has absolutely nothing to do with what I posted. I stated that Americans shouldn't try force Arabs to do things their way. America got Gathafi killed and tortured for zero benefit to Libya. As a result of them interfering with Libya, Libya ended up completely destabilized.

How about instead of trying to pick an argument on GBAtemp, you read what the person posted first? Seriously, I have absolutely no idea what your post had to do with anything I said. Seems to me like you just saw the American flag and thought "I'm not going to read his post,but I should just post some Anti-America rhetoric to see if people get riled up lolz".


----------



## bodefuceta (Jun 22, 2019)

Egypt isn't even arab.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 22, 2019)

SOMEONE here just can't accept that the model of Democracy can't be ACCEPTED in every countries.


----------



## notimp (Jun 22, 2019)

Watch this too, while you are at it: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6m0cvt



Arab world: Definition, see: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_world


----------



## notimp (Jun 22, 2019)

If you are interested in another thing that never happens in international relations:

Amnesty International urged for independent inquiry into the death of Mursi:
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ptian-inquiry-into-mursis-death-idUSKCN1TI2IP


----------

